

Dwarf planet Ceres reveals pyramid-shaped mystery - givan
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/23/us/feat-ceres-pyramid/index.html

======
jug
I thought it didn't look that impressive at first since it looked small on a
body that is already pretty small, but apparently its height is on the scale
of Mont Blanc! That's both impressive and kind of odd.

------
andrewstuart
It's not a mystery. It's a pyramid. With an alien sarcophagus inside.

------
mojo74
It's like a big zit that I want to pop!

~~~
hoodoof
Bang!

